# Doing an adult furry panel at a con have some questions about rules?



## mewtwo55555 (Jun 5, 2014)

So I am sorry if this is in the wrong place mods feel free to move it if need be. Basically I will be doing an adult furry panel, its gonna be a slideshow of erotic furry artwork. I am wondering will I need to have a slide before it starts about legal stuff like how bestiality is a federal offence and such? Or if there are any other rules I might have to state?

I went to a similar panel of erotic my little pony artwork and the guy had to say that line about bestiality and that it was an 18+ event only and that clothing had to be worn. Is this the norm?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 5, 2014)

Have you tried asking the con organisers?


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 5, 2014)

If it is just furry porn, you don't need to go into the legalese stuff of bestiality, except to mention that this is  an 18+ panel to your patrons. Then again, I never went into an 18+ furry art/porn panel.


----------



## mewtwo55555 (Jun 5, 2014)

No I haven't will be asking them though. I thought there would be a fur here who has done one of these before?


----------



## DeCatt (Jun 7, 2014)

mewtwo55555 said:


> So I am sorry if this is in the wrong place mods feel free to move it if need be. Basically I will be doing an adult furry panel, its gonna be a slideshow of erotic furry artwork. I am wondering will I need to have a slide before it starts about legal stuff like how bestiality is a federal offence and such? Or if there are any other rules I might have to state?
> 
> I went to a similar panel of erotic my little pony artwork and the guy had to say that line about bestiality and that it was an 18+ event only and that clothing had to be worn. Is this the norm?
> 
> Thanks for your help.



So, is it just a slideshow of furry porn? Not trying to be a big meanie here but why would people go to a convention to watch a porn slideshow when they can do it home where no one warns them about bestiality, asks for ID and clothes are optional?


----------



## mewtwo55555 (Jun 7, 2014)

its more of the experience looking at it with fellow geeks and nerds etc.


----------



## DeCatt (Jun 7, 2014)

mewtwo55555 said:


> its more of the experience looking at it with fellow geeks and nerds etc.



Ew


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 7, 2014)

Ozriel said:


> If it is just furry porn, you don't need to go into the legalese stuff of bestiality, except to mention that this is  an 18+ panel to your patrons. Then again, I never went into an 18+ furry art/porn panel.


That would be very awkward to say the least. *shudders*


----------



## mewtwo55555 (Jun 7, 2014)

awkward how? one mans trash is another mans treasure. that is the way i look at everything.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 7, 2014)

Oh I like furry porn just as much as the next  person, but sitting around a bunch of stangers playing pocket pool and leaving with wet pants would disturb the fuck outta me.


----------



## mcjoel (Jun 7, 2014)

mewtwo55555 said:


> awkward how? one mans trash is another mans treasure. that is the way i look at everything.



Probably because your in a room with a bunch of guys crossing their legs to hide their murrections.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 7, 2014)

This sounds very Peewee Herman if you catch my drift.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 7, 2014)

Don't allow popcorn!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 7, 2014)

Wear napkins on your neck so they don't get soaked.


----------



## mewtwo55555 (Jun 7, 2014)

lol ok will ask the con organizers, since the thread is going this way anywho I might as well get my 2 cents in. 

I never can understand why people find it weird what other people like, to me it is just psychology the way the brain is wired, if one person likes nala and another person likes tom cruise whos to say what is proper? Even is someone like a pic depicting cub simba and nala being rapped by two hyenas in elephant dung while another elephant poops on top of that. and scar is watching is that wrong? If anyone would like to have a civilized discussion on this i would be more than happy to start a thread?


We define socially acceptable by what is normal.


----------



## Awzee (Jun 7, 2014)

I was thrown out of the last adult furry panel I was in for giggling too much. =(
Penises are funny.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 7, 2014)

I think id rather shoot myself in the head than discuss a topic like that. Jeebus save us all


----------



## mcjoel (Jun 7, 2014)

d.batty said:


> I think id rather shoot myself in the head than discuss a topic like that. Jeebus save us all


Same here but,
I'd want you to put me down batty because you'd put me down clean.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 8, 2014)

So your idea for a panel is just looking at porn together?
Why?


----------



## mewtwo55555 (Jun 8, 2014)

lol apparently I am the only one that has gone to something like this. the time i went it was fun and that is the only reason I like it it was fun. Also there would be rules against "pocket pool" they would be removed by security.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 8, 2014)

mewtwo55555 said:


> lol apparently I am the only one that has gone to something like this. the time i went it was fun and that is the only reason I like it it was fun. Also there would be rules against "pocket pool" they would be removed by security.



But what was fun about it? Gawking at furry porn and a bunch of nerds giggling like schoolgirls?
That sounds more terrifying than fun.

I just think this is a really stupid and pervy idea.
I can hear Dr. Cage already: "Oh sure, furry conventions are perfectly normal and family friendly! Just please... PLEASE ignore the neckbeards who gathered in a room to look at porn together and that one booth that is selling giant dildos... Please ;__;"


----------



## mewtwo55555 (Jun 8, 2014)

lol i had fun at the pony version of this.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 9, 2014)

mewtwo55555 said:


> lol i had fun at the pony version of this.



Yeah! But this is still a dumb idea!


----------



## Joey (Jun 9, 2014)

This thread makes me cringe.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 9, 2014)

Alex The Lemur said:


> This thread makes me cringe.


Cringe? Yes. Hilarious. Yes!


----------



## Sylver (Jun 9, 2014)

The temptation to take up the offer of an argument/debate as why cub porn, scat, bestiality, etc. is morally wrong is extremely tempting. The prospect of an argument makes me drool with excitement for some reason...

The argument seems kind of ridiculous though; it's widely accepted and has been scrupulously debated as to why all those things are wrong -- repeating history would be pointless.


----------



## mewtwo55555 (Jun 9, 2014)

lol debate yes arugment no. its all tao


----------



## mewtwo55555 (Jun 10, 2014)

LionelKC said:


> The temptation to take up the offer of an argument/debate as why cub porn, scat, bestiality, etc. is morally wrong is extremely tempting. The prospect of an argument makes me drool with excitement for some reason...
> 
> The argument seems kind of ridiculous though; it's widely accepted and has been scrupulously debated as to why all those things are wrong -- repeating history would be pointless.




Why are thous wrong? can a blind person help not seeing? can a person who likes cubs and such help it?


----------

